# Nostalgia Funny Cars



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Spent a couple nights in Seguin over the weekend and attended the IHRA race at the "new" track in San Antonio. It was a very dark and contrasty shoot, but I managed a few good'uns.

Also go to take the old 80-400 out since the tune up...looks much better.

These aren't the same 300mph+ cars you see on the NHRA circuit, but the bodies are back from a time where they still looked like cars somewhat as opposed to the space coupes of today.

I have a big announcement coming...stay tuned.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool. You have this down pat my friend.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Cool pic's. Where's the new track at ??


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice shots. Hoping to get some drag racing this year. The track isn't new its just been sold to new owners from what I hear. Nice to see the Blue Max running again.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice...


----------

